# PHY MESH TEST ?



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I just added a HR21-700 into my whole home setup and it seems to be working but when I hit Guide & Right Arrow to bring up the levels test it only shows phone and done. I don't have the Coax network choice. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

GAM said:


> I just added a HR21-700 into my whole home setup and it seems to be working but when I hit Guide & Right Arrow to bring up the levels test it only shows phone and done. I don't have the Coax network choice. Am I doing something wrong?


"Yeah"
Without an internal DECA, the test can't be run.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I did not know that. Thanks for the quick response and teaching me something new!


----------

